# Solved: Scanning QR codes



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Y smart phone and I have download a QR barcode scanner ap but i cannot capture the QR barcode. I can see it in the camera viewer but cannot see how to capture it into my phone. Can anyone please help?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The app will capture it. If it's not, that means there isn't enough light or the entire code isn't in the camera's view or the app isn't working. Which app are you using?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is QR Barcode Scanner for the Android mobile


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just hold the camera steady for about a second, it (the app) will pick up the QR code, outline it in green, then take you to the website.......


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It does not pick it up. All I get within the two green rectangles is small flashing yellow circles but nothing happens after that.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is the entire code in view? And there's plenty of light? Are you holding the phone steady so the camera can scan the code? Also try QR Droid.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing works! QR Droid is not compatible with my mobile.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That seems very odd. The only requirement for QR Droid is that the device be running Android 2.0 or later. Based on a quick search, it looks like the Galaxy Y shipped with 2.3 (Gingerbread). Is that what you're running?

I don't know what to tell you. There's nothing you need to *do* to capture a QR code. You open the app, and put the code in the camera's view, and it scans. Is this the first time you've ever used a smartphone to scan a QR code? Have you asked a friend to help or show you how they do it with their phone and maybe try it with yours?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am running 2.3.6 Gingerbread. I will do as you suggest regarding a friend. I am wondering could the barcode be faulty. I will look for another one. Thanks for you help so far.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it could easily be a faulty barcode. Have you tried any off the internet? Try the below; it should take you to wikipedia.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes the one you posted works so it is the barcode in the magazine that is faulty. I will inform them.
Thanks for you help. I will mark it solved.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

cool, glad it's sorted.


----------

